# hey. what kinda shrimp is this?



## STAIND (Sep 18, 2009)

hey.

I'm a newbie. n I just got two shrimps
I need to know what r they



I'm feeding them Tropical Fish-Flakes. is that alright?

i'd appreciate tips


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

looks like crawfish not shrimp.
Tip: don't put fish in there unless you want them to disappear.


----------



## STAIND (Sep 18, 2009)

U sure?
the big one just changed its skin yesterday..

and can they live with shrimps? because im getting some

thank you


----------



## jinsei888 (Apr 20, 2009)

lol, those are crawfish.


----------



## zeldar (Aug 12, 2009)

they are def. crawfish. They need some sort of cave/rocks to hide in as they don't like being out in the open all the time. This will greatly cut their stress level down.

What kind of shrimps are you talking about? If your referring to cherry shrimp or similar than no, the crawfish will prob eat them. 

As for feeding, try getting some sinking shrimp pellets. They are real cheap (like $2) and you can get them anywhere like petco, petsmart, even walmart.


----------



## STAIND (Sep 18, 2009)

I appreciate your help
thanks alot buddy. 

i got them a pirate ship n some rocks to hide in..


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

STAIND said:


> I appreciate your help
> thanks alot buddy.
> 
> i got them a pirate ship n some rocks to hide in..


Get a blue one with them and they do breed easy too.


----------



## catfishbi (Sep 4, 2008)

some LFS sold as zebra crawfish.


----------



## t1824003 (Jul 30, 2009)

Those are not shrimp. They're crawfish.


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

Looks like a rare godzilla shrimp to me. It will grow about 900 feet tall. It spits fire and will use its tail to knock down buildings. hooza!


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

better get a bigger tank in that case.


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

Just flush him down the toilet in tokyo


----------

